# Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Hallo, ich habe einen Intel Xeon e3-1230v2 zusammen mit einem Zalman CNPS7X LED Kühler auf einem ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP verbaut. Außerdem habe ich die Standard WLP durch die Zalman ZM-STG1 ersetzt.
Wenn ich mit Prime95 belaste, schnellen die Core-Temps innerhalb einer halben Sekunde auf 60 Grad, steigen dann weiter an bis auf maximal ca. 68 Grad. Dort bleiben sie dann einigermaßen stabil. 
Dieser Wert wäre mir etwas zu hoch, nach meiner Recherche liegt er kaum unter dem Wert den man mit Boxed-Kühler erreicht. CPU-Lüfter ist voll auf Anschlag gedreht mit ca. 2,2k RPM.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, die ZM-STG1 lässt sich ja super auftragen, habe die komplette CPU mit einer hauchdünnen Schicht eingepinselt und die Kontaktfläche am Lüfter maximal "benetzt".
Der Lüfter sollte auch richtig sitzen. Die Komponenten befinden sich in einem Zalman Z11 Plus mit 5 Gehäuselüftern.

Was mir nun aufgefallen ist: Die CPU Temp die wohl vom Mainboard geliefert wird ist VIEL niedriger, gerade zu fantastisch. Wenn ich Prime starte steigt die Temp ganz langsam an und erreicht so nach 5 Minuten ihren Maximalwert von ca. 46 Grad. Das scheint mir aber schon fast zu gut..
Habe ein wenig im Internet gesucht, aber dort finde ich nur massenweise Fälle von "CPU Temp viel höher als Core Temp"... Bei mir ist es aber genau andersrum. Dort habe ich gelesen, dass die CPU Temp viel aussagekräftiger ist als die Core-Temps, könnt ihr das bestätigen?


Viele Grüße


----------



## Lyph (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Du bekommst zwei unterschiedliche Temperatur-Angaben: *T(Core)* und *T(Case)*.

*T(Core)* zeigt die Temperatur direkt an den einzelnen Kernen (Core 0 bis Core X) wobei *T(Case)* die Temperatur am Heat Spreader anzeigt.

Natürlich steigt bei einer Belastung via Prime nahezu sofort die Temperatur an den Kernen, wobei es seine Zeit dauert bis sich nach und nach *T(Case)* erhöht (die Temperatur muss ja von den Kernen erstmal dorthin gelangen).


----------



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Aber rechtfertigt das auch einen dauerhaften Temperaturunterschied von 22 Grad unter Last?


----------



## Lyph (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Wenn ich mal zum Vergleich meinen Rechner betrachte, so stellt sich bei mir ein Temperaturunterschied von 16,25 Kelvin zwischen *T(Core)* und *T(Case)* ein (im Silent-Profil!).

Der Unterschied ist natürlich bei hoch drehenden CPU-Lüftern nochmal höher. *T(Case)* zeigt ja gerade die Stelle an, wo die Wärme relativ effektiv vom CPU-Kühler abgeführt wird.

Solltest du Zweifel haben kann ich gerne nochmal einen Stress-Test mit 1500rpm machen.

*EDIT:* Habe es mal mit 1500rpm gemacht => *T(Core):* ~53°C und *T(Case):* ~39°C sind also 14 Kelvin Unterschied. Hätte nicht gedacht dass die Kerne auch so effektiv mitgekühlt werden.


----------



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Mich wundert es halt das bei den meisten Leuten anscheinend die CPUTIN viel höher ist als die Temp der Cores, was zu deiner Aussage ja widersprüchlich ist. 
Auch in anderen Foren finde ich viele Beiträge wo sich um das Thema gestritten wird. Bei Tomshardware meinte jemand das selbe wie du, er sagte aber das der Unterschied keinesfalls höher als 5 Grad Celsius sein kann.


----------



## Lyph (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Da müssen sich mal die Experten hier äußern. 

Soweit ich weiß sind die Sensoren an den Cores sehr ungenau und T-Max (Herstellerangabe) bezieht sich immer auf *T(Case)*. 
Aber auch *T(Case)* kann je nach Mainboard (Hersteller/Modell) schwanken.

Schade dass die Intel-Fragestunde vorüber ist, sonst hättest du direkt dort nachfragen können.


----------



## Stueppi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*



cr4nk5tyl3 schrieb:


> habe die komplette CPU mit einer hauchdünnen Schicht eingepinselt und die Kontaktfläche am Lüfter maximal "benetzt".



Es kann sein das das schon zu wenig ist. Zu wenig WLP hat die selbe wirkung wie zu viel WLP, es leitet die Wärme nicht richtig weiter.
Besser du machst das nochmal neu, wenn du noch Paste hast und machst diesmal einen kleinen Tropfen und lässt durch den Anpressdruck verteilen. Dadurch ist das gleichmäßiger und es bilden sich keine Luftkämmerchen zwichen CPU und Kühler in der WLP.


----------



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Viel habe ich nicht mehr, ich würde dann eher noch ein bisschen Nachpinseln wenn es das auch bringt?  
Was sagt ihr denn allgemein zu den Temperaturen? Würdet ihr die auch für zu hoch erachten?


----------



## Stueppi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Nicht pinseln, einen Tropfen in die Mitte, der muss auch garnicht groß sein und mit den Kühler durch den Druck verteilen lassen.

Kannst du nicht noch etwas Undervolten?


----------



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Damit habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich befasst und finde im Netz auch zu dem Thema für den 1230v2 nicht viel. Um welchen Wert soll ich denn die Vcore verringern?


----------



## Stueppi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Keine Ahnung, bis es nicht mehr Stabil läuft würde ich sagen. Ich hab kein Intel. 

Zum besseren Verständniss wegen der WLP:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaR1FCwSlGE
und
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZDsF4PF8mM


----------



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Habe jetzt einfach mal -0,1V undervolted und das bringt schon erstaunliche -8 Grad unter Prime95.
Hätte ich garnicht gedacht. Naja die Temperatur sollte nun ja unbedenklich sein, oder?


----------



## Stueppi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Solange es stabil läuft is es doch ok. 0,1V sind aber für eine CPU ne menge auch wenns nicht nach viel klingt. Wenn du weiter gehen willst machs in kleineren Schritten z.B. in 0,025V Schritten.


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*



cr4nk5tyl3 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einfach mal -0,1V undervolted und das bringt schon erstaunliche -8 Grad unter Prime95.
> Hätte ich garnicht gedacht. Naja die Temperatur sollte nun ja unbedenklich sein, oder?


Alles unter 100°C ist unbedenklich Erst knapp darüber fängt die CPU zum Selbstschutz an zu throtteln (sich herunterzutakten). Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, deine Temps sind in Ordnung

Gruß


----------



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*

Also er läuft nach 15 Min. Prime stabil, ich denke ich belasse es dann einfach dabei, Temperaturen sind ja jetzt meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung 
Vielen Dank


----------



## cr4nk5tyl3 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*



facehugger schrieb:


> Alles unter 100°C ist unbedenklich Erst knapp darüber fängt die CPU zum Selbstschutz an zu throtteln (sich herunterzutakten). Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf, deine Temps sind in Ordnung
> 
> Gruß


 
So dachte ich auch immer, aber für meine CPU ist eine Maxtemp von 68 Grad angegeben?! Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass die TCase gemeint ist  
Ich mach mir da jetzt auch keine Sorgen, aber es ist ja auch ne persönliche Motivation die Temps so weit wie möglich zu senken 
Naja, wie dem auch sei, läuft stabil und ist jetzt 8 Grad Kühler. Von daher ist ja jetzt alles in Butter!


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core Temp viel höher als CPU Temp*



cr4nk5tyl3 schrieb:


> So dachte ich auch immer, aber für meine CPU ist eine Maxtemp von 68 Grad angegeben?! Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass die TCase gemeint ist


Jap, so ist es. Die Kerne (Cores) dürfen viel heißer werden...

Gruß


----------

